# Rescues- any 13 to 34# dogs on denamarin? Donation



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My 15 year old mix, Solo, left this earth peacefully in her sleep in October. She had been on medication for her liver for about three years and I had just ordered and picked up a refill.

I have 38 tablets in all.

Our local rescues do not have any dogs on denamarin at this time.

If a dog in your rescue needs this medication, I will donate it and mail it to the first to let me know. 

Denamarin
- S-Adenosylmethionine (225 mg) and Silibin A+B (24 mg)
- for medium dogs, 13 to 34 dogs


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can't find anyone who needs it, maybe you can ask your vet? I donated my dogs' remaining medication to my veterinarian for her to give to other owners if they can't afford it... (I also kept a few things which my vet advised could be useful in the future for other dogs or in the case of the pred, for my cat...)


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks - that's next. I have donated meds back to my vet in the past and it's a good idea.

I just thought it might make a good donation if someone needs it.


----------

